# C++ Buch



## sven_raven (6. Dezember 2001)

Ich weiss, das Thema wurde erst ein paar Topics tiefer angesprochen. Aber ich hab da nen speziellen Wunsch 
Ich suche ein C++ Buch, welches von gaaaaaanz vorne anfängt. d.h. programmierung in der DOS Box (weil ich bisher nur Turbo Pascal kann). Es sollen also auch so triviale Dinge wie das verändern der Schriftfarbe in der Dosbox erklärt werden. Ich kann das zwar schon dank dem C++ Kurs von Volkard Henkel, aber ein Buch in dem dies trotzdem steht und was auch darauf aufbaut (für den Umstieg auf OOP) wär dochma fein.


----------



## sven_raven (12. Dezember 2001)

meep meep
leute mir wär ne antwort auf die frage wirklich wichtig


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Dezember 2001)

C++ in 21 Tagen ist sehr gut.
dann gibts noch Visual C++ in 21 Tagen welches du sogar frei als Ebook erhaelst (http://www.mut.de/lesecke)

Wobei du aber erst mit  C++ in 21 Tagen anfangen solltest ! Da die c++
Basics wirklich stimmen sollten bevor du an MFC mit Visual C++ anfaengst.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (12. Dezember 2001)

ja ich glaub das meinter er gar nicht wirklich.
das is ja windowsprogrammierung..er sucht doch glaub ich c programmierung für dos


----------



## sven_raven (12. Dezember 2001)

hehe so ein mittelding zwischem beidem...
Ich suche ein Buch dass am Anfang auf die DOS Konsole eingeht (aber C++ und nicht C... cout<<""<<; anstatt printf(). und später dann auf OOP eingeht... ich will mir ein Buch zu Weihnachten wünschen... kann ruhig 100 DM kosten... für Bücher geben meine Eltern gerne Geld für mich aus 
nur für alles andere nich  *fg*

Ausserdem wollte ich eigentlich nicht gleich am Anfang auf WYSIWYG Editoren wie Borland oder Visual C++ zurückgreifen... ich will lieber lernen wie man per hand feine Programme schreibt und mir nicht alle Boxen, Felder, usw. einfach da hinschieben wo ichs brauche...


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Dezember 2001)

"mir nicht alle Boxen, Felder, usw. einfach da hinschieben wo ichs brauche..."

hehe so einfach ist das bei weitem nicht  

Aber wie ich gesagt hab :
C++ in 21 Tagen 
das ist ganz ohne windows nur C++ allgemein (Basics)
dafuer sehr ausfuehrlich


----------



## Thomas Kuse (13. Dezember 2001)

ich will sehn, wie du ein gut gefülltes formular per hand schreibst, das is wohl ziemlich schwierig und dauert lange


----------



## sven_raven (13. Dezember 2001)

hehe das musste wohl lange warten 
aber gerade das will ich ja lernen...
sieht man ja bei HTML... wenn die Leute keinen plan von webdesign haben und nur aus dem grund mit z.B. Frontpage arbeiten sehen die pages auch dementsprechend aus...
und so wirds bei c++ code auch nicht anders sein oder?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (13. Dezember 2001)

mhh naja frontpage und c++builder sind aber nich zu vergleichen!


----------



## Kimble (15. Dezember 2001)

kauf dir C++ Programmierung lernen von André Willms 
Verlag: Addison-Wesley
ISBN: 3-8273-1342-2
Das Buch geht ganz von vorne auf C++ ein.

Später käufst du dir dann Visual C++ vn Addison-Wesley und das Buch von Bjarne Strosoup (oder so ähnlich -> der Entwickler von C++) gibt's auch bei Addison-Wesley.

geh einfach auf http://www.addison-wesley.de und such nach C++.

PS:
Addison-Wesley is der geilste Verlag.


----------



## Alien3000lu (17. Dezember 2001)

*Jetzt lerne ich C++*

Dieses Buch ist nicht schlecht!
Ich habs mir gekauft, und es fängt mit dem normalen "Hello World" an!

Gut für anfänger!


----------



## Kimble (17. Dezember 2001)

*Adisson-wesley*

hi,
es fängt von ganz vorne an, mit Hello World, weiter über Methoden, Vererbung und die ganze s.......!
am Ende, gibt's dann noch ein Beispiel, dass alles erlernte in einem Spiel, namens Mao-Mao, vereint!
Eigentlich sind alle Bücher von Addison-Wesley nich schlecht!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. Dezember 2001)

jo von addison wesley habe ich auch einige bücher schon gelesen, kann man wirklich weiterempfehlen. hab da bei markt und technik nich so die guten erfahrungen machen können


----------



## Kimble (17. Dezember 2001)

*AW*

von markt+technik hab ich nur ein Buch gelesen. Ging über Visual Basic 6. Selten so'n ****** gelesen.
-> Markt+Technik = ******e
-> Addison-Wesley = einfach geil


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Dezember 2001)

@ Kimble:


Schau mal nach C++ Buecher auf Amazon und schau nach der userbewertung ! Du findest das C++ in 21 Tagen buch ziemlich gut bewertet und dies zu recht !!! 
Ich habs gelesen auch wenn miot etwas unmut zuerst (kenn andere in 21 tagen muell buecher) bin aber dennoch super ueberrascht worden. Fuer OOP einsteiger ist das buch komplett richtig. Es zeigt einem wirklich alles sehr gut und eindringlich erklaert mit nicht 2000 zeilen code die immer um den Punkt herumprogrammieren.

Anderes Addisson & Wesley Buch. ASP von Joerg Krause zum Beispiel ist einerseits fuer totale  scriptanfaenger gut aber fuer jeden der schon etwas programmier erfahrung hat wirklich unbrauchbar. 

Mann kann sowas nicht an nem Verlag fest machen. Ich mach das einerseits am Author fest anderseits entscheide ich nach nem "Lesetest"
das beste ist geh in einen grossen "Buchladen" und nimm dir mal 3-4 Stunden zeit und lese in die buecher rein.
Jeder mag nen anderen Stil 

gruss holy


----------



## sven_raven (18. Dezember 2001)

hehe cheffe setzte sich durch 
Ich glaub ich werde mal mit C++ in 21 Tagen anfangen
Ich hab von M&T auch ein Turbo Pascal Buch und das fand ich auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Kimble (18. Dezember 2001)

jo,
jeder hat halt seine eigene Meinung, aber wenn C++ in 21 Tagen wirklich so gut ist, werd ich mir des mal kaufen!
Ich find halt die Bücher, die ich von Addison-Wesley gelesen hab, als einfach die besten!
Geh mir aber trotzdem mal C++ in 21 tagen kaufen!


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Dezember 2001)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaalt :
nicht kaufen 

geht doch mal http://www.mut.de/leseecke 

das ist frei zum runterladen


----------



## sven_raven (19. Dezember 2001)

dooooooch kaufen weil da gibts _Visual C++ in 21 Tagen_ zu lesen aber nicht _C++ in 21 Tagen_


----------



## Kimble (19. Dezember 2001)

eben nich kaufen!!! 
gibt's unter:
http://www.mut.de/media/buecher/VCPLUS6/data/start.htm
Werd jetzt mal lesen!


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Dezember 2001)

Oehm Kimble das ist Visual C++

das buch faengt da an wo C++ in 21 Tagen aufhoert.

fuer den anfang ungeignet


----------



## Kimble (20. Dezember 2001)

oh,
muss es mir also doch kaufen!


----------



## sven_raven (24. Dezember 2001)

so, ich habe das Buch jetzt seit wenigen stunden und gerade mal die ersten zwei kapitel gelesen...
und ich muß sagen ich bin sehr zufrieden! Danke für deinen Rat Fly! Das Buch beginnt wirklich wie für deppen geschrieben  (ich mein das wirklich positiv)


----------



## Kimble (25. Dezember 2001)

jo, hab's auch!!
Is wirklich gut (ab jetzt keine Vorurteile mehr!  )
Kann ich nur zustimmen!!


----------



## Jens B. (25. Dezember 2001)

da kann ic nur zustimmen, c++ in 21 tagen ist eins der besten bücher die ich über c++ gelesen habe !!!


----------



## Christian Fein (26. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von |®/\vEñ| _
> *Das Buch beginnt wirklich wie für deppen geschrieben  *



Aus diesem Grunde habe ich auch mit diesem Buch gelernt


----------



## madjack (16. Januar 2002)

hihi

ich suche aucxh ein Buch, will aber nicht mit visual c++ arbeiten sondern mit borland builder.
Ich kann pascal und bischen perl.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich mit c++ in 21 Tagen beginnen soll oder mit einem Buch das gleich auf den Buider eingeht.
Letzteres wär mir lieber.

Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen???

Kennt jemand: 

C++ lernen und professionell anwenden
von Peter Prinz, Ulla Kirch-Prinz 

Kommentar???


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Januar 2002)

Oehm wenn du keine erfahrung hast mit c++ dann ist das buch schon richtig, denn es faengt bei der sprache selber an.

Borland Builder oder Visual C++ spielt erst mal ne laaaaaange zeit gar keine rolle.
Denn erst die sprache ansich beherrschen dann auf Win Anwendungen gehen


----------



## MrPink (19. Januar 2002)

naja seh ich anders ich z.b. programmier schon ne ganze weile perl und bin jetzt seít ein paar tagen am c++ lernen und das meiste ist perl ziemlich ähnlich. Die sachen die anders sind kann man auch schnell im web nachschlagen auf jedenfall würd ich mir nicht nen buch dazu kaufen wenn man schon ne programmiersprache kann, weil die basics sich in vielen sprachen ähneln und perl ist vom syntax ja eh an c angelegt...

im moment arbeite ich mit visual c++ weil ich halt nur das buch kenne, ich habe aber auch den c++ builder und fand das arbeiten damit eigentlich wesentlich angenehmer als mit vc++
deshalb würde mich auch intressieren was es noch für bücher gibt über den borland c++ builder.

MfG
MrPink


----------

